# How did you come up with your fursona?



## Foxstro (Nov 14, 2011)

It seem to me that one of the fist things you should do in the furry fandome is create a fursona for yourself.... Unfortunately for me i cant seem to think of a character.. I know i would want him to be a fox, or perhaps a wolf (or both ^_^), but i dont know where to go with it after that.. so what i was wondering is how you came up with your fursona! 

(p.s- if you would like to help me out with my fursona that would be amazing!!!)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Just think of different combinations of species, personality, looks, and dress sense. Whichever one you identify yourself with the most, that's pretty much your fursona.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahm, You might get a lot of flack from this thread, so I will be nice. 

You just come up with one. You find an animal you like or have characteristics similar to and then build off of that. Don't ask anyone what animal fits you or do any of those "online quiz things" because that is all overrated. Just think. Heck, the animal could have nothing to do with you at all. 
You don't have to have a spiritual connection to this animal. (it's actually frowned upon in furry society to think that way, FYI!)

Basically, use your imagination! It is really that simple. It's not rocket-science. There is no all-mighty thing to coming up with one. Really, all someone can do to help you is listen to you rant about it until you come up with it yourself, and then give you tips on how to make it better in their opinions.

I would be happy to read what you come up with and offer tips, though.


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

Having a fursona is not a mandatory part of being in the fandom, so if you don't know what you are then no stress.
This is how I did it; I put all my favorite animals in a room (in my mind) and chose which animal I had most in common with personality-wise, NOT which one I liked the most. It feels better having an animal that actually relates to you in some way, closer to heart so to speak.

Hybrids are an interesting option too if you really cannot decide between two or more species.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanted something that was physical looks + personality.

My body type has always been broad shouldered, chunky woman with big hips and breasts, that also happens to be short. I'm rather cutesy, friendly, hyper, loyal, playful, and cartoonish in real life, just like a dog. My vices are rather doglike too, defending things with too much vitriol, being sensitive to certain things. 

I actually used to toy around with cat fursonas, but I didn't like it after awhile because most cat breeds are skinny, petite, and I would imagine a lot of them with smaller breasts and a more lean body type. Cats can also be aloof, unfriendly, selfish, vain, a whole host of things that don't really describe my happy-go-lucky attitude and cats don't seem like the kind to viciously defend anything, let alone opinions and beliefs.'

The decision for a corgi came from consideration that I am a lot like a corgi, corgis are a lot like big dog bodies put onto short legs. My body is a big body on short legs. I'm also doglike in personality, have always had a connection to wolves and canines (but wolf wasn't fully appropriate and I dislike how common it is) and also, the colors of a corgi went rather well with my hair color too, since I've always been big on being honest about your fursona being a representation of oneself.

So there's a lot of things you need to consider. Before you latch onto fox or wolf as so many furries do, think hard about whether the personality stereotypes of those animals really fits you. If they do, perhaps if you want to shoot for originality you can try a lesser known canine species. I personally would be pretty stoked about more African Wild Dogs, but you decide and do the research.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 14, 2011)

Some time ago I was approached by an oracle at Walmart. He was wearing a faded american flag shirt and a hat pulled down over his eyes, and gruffly told me that he was Walmart security and that I would have to put the giant tennis ball that I removed from its packaging back and leave the store.

I took this as a sign from god that I was no mortal man but actually a wolf spirit in a man's body, so I bought a pack of animal stickers, stuck them all over my face and raced home to tell the internet


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

I wanted something to do with Dragons, and think deep blue and yellow look cool together. The rest kind of happened by itself.

And the other character I'm making is because it's a rare and not very well known species of bird that I first saw as a kid in a zoo, and I thought they looked incredibly beautiful and strange at the same time, so decided I'd make a character out of one (probably gonna act as a supporting character to my main 'sona).


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Some time ago I was approached by an oracle at  Walmart. He was wearing a faded american flag shirt and a hat pulled  down over his eyes, and gruffly told me that he was Walmart security and  that I would have to put the giant tennis ball that I removed from its  packaging and leave the store.
> 
> I took this as a sign from god that I was no mortal man but actually a  wolf spirit in a man's body, so I bought a pack of animal stickers,  stuck them all over my face and raced home to tell the internet


My heart is tingling, best story I ever read on FAF.



Well I wanted a species that matched me. So I looked for a strange, over aggressive, loud, ugly, big-mouthed animal that wouldn't take shit from anyone.

So then I looked around and narrowed my list to a few species: addax, wolverine, honey badger, wild boar, and tasmanian devil.
Addaxes are too quiet, wolverines were too "pretty", honey badgers too overhyped, and I almost went for the boar, but in the end I chose tasmanian devil. 

In my opinion picking a fursona is all about finding a species that represents you, not just "oh this is cute!" or "I'd rp fuck that". Maybe if you listed some of your personality traits we could help you find some species you may like?


----------



## Aetius (Nov 14, 2011)

I was a whore, so I chose wolf.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Try to think outside the furry box. The box that is filled with foxes and wolves, there are many more species to choose from.
When you have picked your species, then you gotta decide how humanized it is. Is it feral or is it nearly human, it's your choice. Then you might want to think of something that would make it personal. Something that makes it stand out from the mass.
Then slap some clothes you like (or none at all) and you're done with it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

I picked it out of a hat.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

I like vore, raep and prehensile clitoral hoods.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Errmmm, I wasn't very thoughtful about choosing it. I just wanted a latinamerican member of the canidÃ¦ (being quite fond of them) and the Darnwin's Fox was the best looking one (its fur color also suit some of my favorite clothes). Only later did I actually start to learn about it (and the fact it's actually an endangered species). So... yeah, I wasn't particularly thoughtful about the process.
I think there are many reasons to choose it, be them shallow or more personal. Considering it has no impact whatsoever in your life (meaning it's just for fun), any reason could be valid.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I like vore, raep and prehensile clitoral hoods.



When I saw this in the thread subscription email I came here ready to give the culprit a good ol' cane drubbing, but then I saw it was you and everything was okay :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

And even if you do settle on a species, make sure to look at the coat color variations in that species. Here I'll use foxes (as a generic term and no specific species) for an example:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Vulpes_vulpes_colour_variations.jpg
http://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/gray fox copy.jpg
http://www.philsonier.com/Wildlife/general/WL105CrossFoxFox.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3xlf-bujg3E/TgdMakJ7grI/AAAAAAAACWQ/q8H8h2Figtg/s1600/fox+coat.jpg
http://www.eau.ee/~alo/karusloomad/rebased/images/mutandid/sognli.jpg
http://cdn1.arkive.org/media/17/171...resentation.Medium/Grey-fox-climbing-tree.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/heritagefutures/4573964841/
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_TULetme2ii4/TCCBahHAlXI/AAAAAAAABVA/2jH2-DvvOGQ/s1600/Silverfox+FOX.jpg
http://englishrussia.com/images/new_images//fox1-9.jpg
http://virtual.yosemite.cc.ca.us/randerson/Great Valley Museum/habitats/17kitfox.jpg
http://cdn1.arkive.org/media/05/054...ation.Large/Darwins-fox-with-radio-collar.jpg
http://cdn2.arkive.org/media/E3/E30...ntation.Medium/Island-fox-sitting-on-rock.jpg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> the furry box.



/adds to the list of words for "vagina"


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, and if you're only settling on foxes and wolves because they are canids, you may want to look at other "doglike" animals.

Bush dog






Dhole





Maned Wolf





African Wild Dog





Ethiopian Wolf





Side-Striped Jackal (there are lots of kinds of jackals)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Dude choose the reich species.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Dude choose the reich species.


The one you created few weeks ago


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> The one you created few weeks ago



Yup cuz no one has it as a sona yet, he could be the first


----------



## Aegis (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't got one.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yup cuz no one has it as a sona yet, he could be the first



TELL ME MORE DD PL0X


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> TELL ME MORE DD PL0X


*links before DD has the chance* http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6720577/


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> And even if you do settle on a species, make sure to look at the coat color variations in that species. Here I'll use foxes (as a generic term and no specific species) for an example:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Vulpes_vulpes_colour_variations.jpg
> http://www.desertmuseum.org/kids/oz/long-fact-sheets/gray fox copy.jpg
> http://www.philsonier.com/Wildlife/general/WL105CrossFoxFox.jpg
> ...



The amount of variety in foxes' fur colors has left me dumbfoundingly speechless, amazing. At least now I know not all of them are mere variations of orange/red/brown.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> TELL ME MORE DD PL0X



Dough k


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm gonna be called a heretic but I don't see much of a difference between your creation and a _lambda_ sergal :-/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I'm gonna be called a heretic but I don't see much of a difference between your creation and a _lambda_ sergal :-/



what the fuck is a lambda sergal


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

That's my fault. "Lambda" is used in french to mean "average" and I wrote it without thinking. Then I was all "meh, they probably have it in english too".


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> That's my fault. "Lambda" is used in french to mean "average" and I wrote it without thinking. Then I was all "meh, they probably have it in english too".



If sergals had a anteater mouth that can open up 180 degrees, dislocate and the skin folds back to under the eye, also dinosaur feet- ridged reptilian tail and the ears are nothing like sergal ears ;n;


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

I would have seen that coming if I were a sergal afficionados.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone needs to teach General jwj about Sergals


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Pfuh all you high-post-count sergal highbrows are just ganging on a poor inner-forum dragon youth trying to make a living in the slums of The Den :V


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Original species are hard. I think I'm letting the one I was toying with die. I'll make something better someday. ;~;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Original species are hard. I think I'm letting the one I was toying with die.



Nooo ;n;



> I'll make something better someday. ;~;



Yaay ;u;


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 14, 2011)

Came up with mine from inspiration and a growing like of snow leopards.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 14, 2011)

My nickname has always been Tiger. My first fursona was a blue and white wolf (yes, a wolf named Tiger. I was 12 years old). I liked the combo of white and blue though, and the "mustache" blue on the muzzle.

 Then I doodled a character on a piece of paper, and I liked it a lot. The colors I chose were because they were the colored pencils on hand, although the sea green pencil was the first I picked up because I LOVE the color. The tie because I LOVE to wear ties and accessories in general. The armsocks/legsocks were because I always want to be covered and love warm, layered and comfortable clothes. I also had goggles really just because I liked them, although they kind of fit because I tend to be impulsive quite often. Now, Tiger has no more goggles. So Tiger's first tiger form looked like this. Also, as a note for the digital colors, the green I made myself but the pink and blue were just colors I chose from oekaki PaintBBS palettes (which I regret doing with the blue).

Then, until this summer, Tiger looked like this. Only had four stripes, two on each side. Also, by then I had added the blue circle on the tail to show my everlasting friendship with my best friend (whose fursona has a matching circle on her tail). 

And now: Tiger "In A TIe" Yardlee. .

TL;DR . Tiger has been my fursona for six years now, with only those minimal changes to the design.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 14, 2011)

I've always loved foxes since I was a kid, and since I was weird I daydreamed about being one when I was bored. I was a total furfag before I even knew what they were.

Anyways, it was pretty natural to make my character a fox once I decided to make  one. I just wish there wasn't so fucking many of them because I get shit for being unoriginal. :C


----------



## shy_dash (Nov 14, 2011)

I had some inspiration from My Little Pony. True story~


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't fully remember (my memory is shit), I just remember that it took a few months before I was settled on their fur colors.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't really have a "complete" fursona with every little detail mapped out, though I'll get around to it some day, probably. The main issue is I'm torn 50/50 between a corsac fox and snow leopard. :\ I've always loved both foxes and cats, and while I have some personality traits in common with snow leopards, corsac foxes are just so adorable. I was leaning towards a corsac fox for a while, then a snow leopard... Then Deo's post on the last page made it even again. I dunno which to go for. Maybe I'll just make two fursonas. Or make one shapeshifter or something.


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine was a snap decision, sort of, and doesn't really have any deep meaning.
Plus, I'm really fickle.
It's always depended on what I liked at the time.

When I played SL, I found a wolf avatar I really liked, and that's what I used for a while.
Sometime after I stopped playing SL, I started using a black cat, probably because I could find the right items to make one on Gaia.
After a while, though, I started really liking foxes. I drew a freebie for someone on Gaia, and they wanted to draw me one in return, and they asked if I had a character they could draw. All I had was my cat avatar, but I hadn't really been using a cat for a while, so I said I'd design one real quick, and I started looking up uncommon species of foxes, and I anthropomorphised one.


----------



## Foxstro (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the help with this! I am glad to see so many responses! i think this has helped me devlope my character ! see ya around! ^_^

(p.s thanks *Deo* 	 for your help showing me some different animals and types of foxes , it really helped! )


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you make a decision then? What did you pick?


----------



## Foxstro (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Did you make a decision then? What did you pick?


 I liked this fox the best.





 I know it may not be very original , but still , its the one i like the most ^_^    (also, what is the "technical" name for this fox ?)


----------



## Babkock (Nov 14, 2011)

I came up with one just now, because I wanted something more exciting than "Human". I think Murkrow is a pretty cool Pokemon.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 15, 2011)

I took a long walk around a lake, while listening to "dust in the wind" by Kansas.

Nah, I just said, There are not to many Border Collies and they are pretty cool and well here I am today


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> My nickname has always been Tiger. My first fursona was a blue and white wolf (yes, a wolf named Tiger. I was 12 years old). I liked the combo of white and blue though, and the "mustache" blue on the muzzle.



I thought you were talking about tiger from monster rancher at first.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I thought you were talking about tiger from monster rancher at first.



-does not know what that is- :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

:0


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 15, 2011)

I've always been fascinated by bats, and I felt that a Grey Long-ear fit me better then other more commonly used bat species.
Also, I enjoy to catch and study moths.


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

He's a douche though..


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> moths.


Catch and study Mothman :v


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Catch and study Mothman :v


Oh god I had a cryptic orgasm


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh god I had a cryptic orgasm


That's just an artist interpretion of it.
It's a mythical creature, or ufo or beast idk.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothman


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Catch and study Mothman :v


What a trophy!
I'll nail his ass above the mantelpiece, a fine addition to my collection.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Catch and study Mothman :v


Reminded me of Owlman, another kind of cryptid.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

Woah, cool Mothman.

I came up with my fursona by drawing random designs on a random old drawing until I liked it, then stuck my favorite colors on it and added a personality. Super fun.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 17, 2011)

TraceGrey said:


> Woah, cool Mothman.
> 
> I came up with my fursona by drawing random designs on a random old drawing until I liked it, then stuck my favorite colors on it and added a personality. Super fun.


The best way, dude.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> The best way, dude.



All the way, man. 

That's how I did my second one two, but with random reptilian characteristics. He hasn't been unveiled yet though.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2011)

Mostly through writing. It was a character that i shared my own hopesw and aspirations in and added the traits i would have wanted into him.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 17, 2011)

I chose a sergal because I'm a short, lax, awkward virgin. Sergals are none of these things. That and I'm a nut for fantasy, and, well, sergals just look awesome. So I started to flesh out my character and here we are.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't draw worth shit so I came up with mine purely as a literary character to incorporate in stories then just started doodling shit versions of him on MS Paint for the FAF adventure thread.

As for the species we can all agree that dragons are awesome. Their depictions also vary wildly depending on the medium and the time ... so I can just pick the things I like the most about them and put them all together into a Frankenstein's monster of awesomness.

I chose western because I don't like how easterns look, wyverns are just plain weird and I ddon't even know anything about the other types.


----------



## DemonTear (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't thought about my persona's specie either. I just loves to draw creature,monster and fantasy things. I was called as Thunder Cat when I was young because I acted like a cat and have fast thinking as thunder. But I never put cat into my persona specie. I made my own as a little guy who is really stubborn. Same as me. He's mirror of myself who never want to become adult who have to keep their childish emotion. And made up some wizard ability include transforming into any kind of animals. That's just the power I wishes to have.  And any kind of animal I transform into have the meaning of my feelings.

For somewhat my persona is soon turn to the dragon. is just a sign of sorrow of myself. Then he turn back to normal when I clam down. 

it's..........a mirror. My persona is not stable. 

For my suggest is choosing any kind that you want. Try to avoid common type except if you want to get into some of any clan. abnormal type can make you standout.


----------



## CatWaffles (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I like cats and old school stuff like top hats and suits, so there's the basic design of my character 

I  added a bit of my own personality and interests to him, so in "his  world", he is a salesman. This was kind of influenced by one of my  favorite TV shows, "The Office". Though I would say I'm still creating  him because I haven't exactly drawn a picture to express that he is a  salesman or anything like that. I've thought of changing his profession  to a detective, influenced by the video game, "L.A. Noire". Almost  everyone in that game wore suits, so wonderful! 

Anyway, when  creating your character/fursona or whatever, I would say to just make it  based on yourself. Doesn't have to be entirely you, since I am not a  salesman or a detective, but just generally your personality.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2011)

I still haven't come up with one yet >_<

I think when I was like 12, I had some blue wolf character that I always drew, but that was before I knew what fursonas were. (And it was the classic weird wolf character..) I also managed to somehow play Furcadia at 11 without knowing what furries were (don't even ask) because I was naive and young but I was like, ooh I can be an animal!

But I digress, I've been without a fursona for a while, because I am extremely indecisive and things like these take way too much time for me to decide. I've thought of deer, foxes, maybe even a jerboa...since people tend to comment on how small and 'cute' I am (being 19, this doesn't help when you're trying to be serious anywhere...) and I'm a pacifist, so I think deer really suited my personality. But then I think about my other traits, and think about foxes (inb4 too common). Then I was just pondering jerboas, and...god.

Wow, please excuse my entire fursona ramble. D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Nov 18, 2011)

I just chose fox because....
Well, I honestly don't know, but it stuck with me.


----------



## Tango (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of changing mine to either a vampire bat (it fits me because I'm ugly, pretty quiet IRL, and drain the life out of everyone I know online. If you don't believe me, take a look at about 50% of the things I post) or a Terminator (because why the hell not?).


----------

